# 550 Paracord as an EDC item?



## Arklatex

Do any of yall carry paracord in your EDC (every day carry for those who don't know)

Many uses for the stuff and many discreet ways to carry it. Off the top of my head I can think of:

Boot laces
Weaved into a bracelet or anklet
Knife handle wraps
Strap wraps
Zipper pulls

550 Paracord is one of the ultimate survival cordages. There are too many uses to list. Do you carry some? If so how do you carry it?


----------



## Diver

Arklatex said:


> Do any of yall carry paracord in your EDC (every day carry for those who don't know)
> 
> Many uses for the stuff and many discreet ways to carry it. Off the top of my head I can think of:
> 
> Boot laces
> Weaved into a bracelet or anklet
> Knife handle wraps
> Strap wraps
> Zipper pulls
> 
> 550 Paracord is one of the ultimate survival cordages. There are too many uses to list. Do you carry some? If so how do you carry it?


Depends on what you mean by EDC. I have some in my car with my GHB. However, it doesn't leave the car. What I consider EDC is what is in my pockets or the bag that goes into the office with me, not what is in the GHB. I've never had use for it in an office environment, so I think this works for me. If I had different work, I might want to keep some on my person.

I carry it just like it comes and just stuff it in the bag.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

It's so light weight and compact, it would be a sin not to have at least 250 ft of it! Never know when you'll need to double or triple the strength. jmo.


----------



## Kahlan

My son actually got me a new knife for Christmas that has paracord for the handle. I do like it but I admit I am still carrying my old knife anyway. Just feels more comfortable. I do of course have paracord in my ghb. I never wear shoes with laces so that's out. I guess my bracelet counts. Oh and my puppies collar and leash I made out of paracord so as long as she's with me I should have plenty.


----------



## turbo6

Great for knife handles... will wrap my new machete up soon too.


----------



## James m

I still use mason line for my needs. A 225 foot roll.


----------



## survival

I have one on my wrist, one on my backpack (work laptop bag), one on my keychain, one on my visor. Bracelets that is, with 550.


----------



## RNprepper

I have it in my GHB (in the car) but not on my body at work. My EDC (my purse in my locker at work) has basics but not paracord. Maybe I should throw some in.


----------



## Spice

I've got paracord bracelets in my EDC, gym bag, car bag. A bigger roll in the backpack we toss in the car for trips.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I wear one on my wrist another around my bag strap and have about 50 feet in the truck under the seat. I also have several colours in my preps and just got another 200 feet. I plan on making a quick tie ridge line for a new tarp and putting 10 foot lengths on each corner with a loop for quick tie down. I'm also using some to put a ridge line under my hammock tarp and creating a quick up and down system for that using the cord for tree loops with study o rings to sinch down a length for the line itself. 

In my long days EDC I have 50 feet coiled up to use for shelter laces rigging whatever I can rig I use the stuff. I also like making lanyards and I make one for most tools I own. I like to use it to make zipper grasps for my bags. I'm going make a simple weave necklace for a neck knife and whistle that I'll wear when I'm in the bush and one for each of my kids that they will make themselves. 

Made bracelets with my kids and my daughter keeps asking me to make more. So that's priceless. 

Other than that the stuff is next to useless &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## redhawk

I wear a paracord bracelet and I have 150 feet in my GHB and I have approx. 1500 feet at home.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Shoots and I just adopted two dogs yesterday and thanks to Kahlan we just saved a bunch of money by switching to 550 cord leashes and collars.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Jakthesoldier said:


> Shoots and I just adopted two dogs yesterday and thanks to Kahlan we just saved a bunch of money by switching to 550 cord leashes and collars.


This is an awesome idea - get lost with your dog - you got tons of the stuff with you!


----------



## shoot2live

I'm on a mission to find every paracord retailer in our area. My eyes have been opened to the wonderful world of paracord.


----------



## Arklatex

I forgot to mention I have a paracord dog collar. I am making a rifle sling as well for my .22 that lives in the truck.

Here's a pic from last fall. Ignore the homegrown pecans and see the collar.


----------



## shoot2live

I'm thinking of making a leash line for the bed of my truck.


----------



## Arklatex

Other p cord projects. The rifle sling is still in the works.


----------



## Big Country1

I wear a bracelet as well, and i use it as boot lase's, but only have about 100 feet or so at home. I carry bank line in my kits, its more lightweight, compacted and has a good strength. Im not going to be doing much repeling down anything, or parachuting, so i dont see much of a need to carry it everyday.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

All this paracord talk got me revved up to learn a new weave. Learned how to make some kinda square weave that seems to be best suited for the area of lanyard use!


----------



## shoot2live

How can I make this?


----------



## Seneca

I carry a bit of para cord in my lunch box...it keeps my cell phone company. I keep more in the vehicle, I have it in every bag and duffle. I don't think there is enough on a bracelet to do anybody much good. I'd probably be okay with a para cord sweater, a bracelet, no way just not enough there to really do much of anything with.

I am fortunate enough to live close to a surplus store that has bins of para cord, and 550 cord in assorted colors and lengths.


----------



## Arklatex

TacticalCanuck said:


> View attachment 9846
> 
> 
> All this paracord talk got me revved up to learn a new weave. Learned how to make some kinda square weave that seems to be best suited for the area of lanyard use!


Got a link where you learned that one? Also, what do you think of the dime. Seems like you have a couple.


----------



## Arklatex

shoot2live said:


> View attachment 9847
> 
> How can I make this?


Look up cobra weave on the youtubes. Or Google a guy named "stormdrane" he has lots of info on knots and paracord projects. That one looks like a cobra weave with an extra cord for decoration.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Ark, I love the dime. Its not the end all and be all but having one in my pocket at all times, well, it's become my favourite little EDC tool. Open boxes, cut paracord, pry staples out, cut nose hairs out, i use it for all those things. Regularly. Cut finger nails, file them smooth. Open packages. take hot tea bags out of cups. bend wire. i use it in countless ways for light duty and it's held up just fine. I have one in my pocket, and one in each EDC in case I forget to put it in my pocket in the morning. keep the blade sharp, and use mineral oil to keep it smooth. I originally went with it over the leatherman one because the pliers are spring loaded and stay open. Very handy.

The paracord thingy, I used this video.






Don't know this cat but he showed me what i wanted to know. he was a little disorganized but when he finally got to the weave he lead me straight.


----------



## Arklatex

Thanks TC! hard to tell from the pic but it looks small. Which is what I'm after. I had a lm micra but I tore it up in less than a year. Only issue I've had with lm. I have and love their full size wave though. 

Thanks for the vid, I will try it later.

ETA I looked it up and price + size is right.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

The bow is an extra piece. Do a cobra weave, then thread the bow just the way it looks.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I have paracord bracelets too. Just too abrasive to wear. Have them on the car keys ring. Why, I don't know, 7 ft. of cord won't do much, but better than nothing.


----------



## Arklatex

When you gut the paracord you have a lot of cordage.... I also carry bank line.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I don't have any bank line. If I had a line on a bank I wouldn't need to work. Bada-boom! Yes thanks I'm here every Saturday at 10. 

I need bank line for my altoids tin. And the scouts would love to add some to theirs. Right now we have dental floss. Nothing says apocalypse like bleeding gums and 3 safety pins. Has an altoids tin ever saved a life? I find that a curiously strong question.


----------



## shoot2live

My first paracord project!


----------



## tinkerhell

Instead of a bracelet that takes time to make, I have a shorter length of paracord that I weave around the strap of my EDC watch.

It is easier to use, then put back. So far I haven't used it.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Not a bad idea tinkerhell, if you need to tie something to the side of the truck, blow a shoe lace, things like that - very handy.

I'm trying to, just for the heck of it, find a way to weave a compass into one. Or some other useful little item. then i thought of 2 with stuff strung between them. and then i thought how handy that could be, and how silly it would look. maybe for the bush.


----------



## Seneca

I do like the looks of para cord crafts, bracelets fobs and such. I think it is really innovative. If I had something like that I probably wouldn't want to take it a part for a bit of cord. I carry para cord in my lunch box because I wear ice cleats at work and a bit of para cord lace helps keep them on my feet.


----------



## Kahlan

TacticalCanuck said:


> Not a bad idea tinkerhell, if you need to tie something to the side of the truck, blow a shoe lace, things like that - very handy.
> 
> I'm trying to, just for the heck of it, find a way to weave a compass into one. Or some other useful little item. then i thought of 2 with stuff strung between them. and then i thought how handy that could be, and how silly it would look. maybe for the bush.


They actually make little compasses to be weaved into them. Can order off Amazon and they sell them at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Ya I want to make it though, way cheaper and a great craft for a cold day with the TC Junior. I have button compasses but there really isn't a way to lash them on unless i weave over them, and they are so small it would cover them up. Thinking some inside strands of paracord glued to the bottom of them and then weave that in. May work. If I buy one I'm teaching my kids nothing, but it may good to have one to see how they did it!


----------



## jimb1972

I have a bunch of it on my key chain, I made a bracelet but then realized I am not a bracelet kind of guy. It's bad enough I have to wear a watch for work, I don't want anything else on top of that.


----------



## tinkerhell

click this link for a full set of instructions:Paracord Belt









I made a belt like this from paracord for my dad's birthday present. It turned out very nice with camo patern cord.

A word of warning, it took about 7 full evenings to complete it. if you have the money to buy one, you could do alot worse trying to make it, lol

Then I made another belt on a wooden jig where I hammered a couple hundred nails into a plank. The nails allowed me to make the weave in 1 evening, but it did not turn out as nice.

The handmade weave was very tight and bout as rigid as leather, but the jig made belt was soft and flexable like a weaved fabric. Like I said, you could do alot worse than buying one. LOL

One thing for sure, I'll never buy another leather belt. Before my leather belt wears out, I'll suffer through making another hand made belt, this time for me.


----------



## tinkerhell

TacticalCanuck said:


> Not a bad idea tinkerhell, if you need to tie something to the side of the truck, blow a shoe lace, things like that - very handy.
> 
> I'm trying to, just for the heck of it, find a way to weave a compass into one. Or some other useful little item. then i thought of 2 with stuff strung between them. and then i thought how handy that could be, and how silly it would look. maybe for the bush.


Normally, I wouldn't like this youtube video because it requires a special purchase, but in the case, I will make an exception because it not only has a cool compass, it has a REALLY COOL FIRE STARTER as well.


----------



## shoot2live

My 6 ft dog leash! I'm glad it's finally finished; this was a tedious project.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

How many feet of cord did that leash take??


----------



## shoot2live

I'm guessing 88 ft. I had to add more to my original cut, and I didn't use all of the additional.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Still the best dog leash for the price. Will never rot and last a long time. If rover can break that leash with tension and not chewing I'd say your dog scares me!


----------



## shoot2live

Yes, she's frightful.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Terrifying!! Why i bet that tail is responsible for the demise of several tastey drinks!


----------



## shoot2live

Haha not yet. We adopted her and a German Shepherd on Valentine's Day. They're still revealing their characters.


----------



## Charles Martel

A length of strong, lightweight cordage is something every person should have access to all the time. I carry 70 feet of paracord around my waste at all times. These belts are awesome:

www.treadoutdoor.com - ULTIMATEParacordSurvivalBelt

One of Tread Outdoor's slings came with my Benelli SBEII waterfowl edition shotgun, and I ordered a matching belt. I wear the belt every day.


----------



## shoot2live

I had to make my ferocious dachshund another collar. The first one was a bit snug, and, since it was my first paracord project, the second one came out much better. Also, I didn't forget to add the D-ring and figured it out pretty quickly. 
We bought 100' to start, and we still have some left over.


----------



## Arklatex

My first paracord knife handle wrap. It's just a cheap neck knife I had laying around.


----------



## turbo6

Arklatex said:


> My first paracord knife handle wrap. It's just a cheap neck knife I had laying around.
> 
> View attachment 10036


Not bad! Is that a Kabar?


----------



## Arklatex

Yep. It's the archeron.


----------



## TJC357

I bought two 50' rolls of 550 Cord, one roll has a Fishing Line Strand in the center, and the other has a Fire Tender Strand in the center.


----------



## 7052

survival said:


> I have one on my wrist, one on my backpack (work laptop bag), one on my keychain, one on my visor. Bracelets that is, with 550.


I bought a 1000 foot spool of 550 paracord, and learned how to make bracelets, etc. The Interwebs and YouTube can be good teachers. lol Anyway, so far I wear a bracelet, my EDC knife sheath has a paracord wrap, and all three of my kids have bracelets. Plus the keychain I made for the wife, and the budle of it in the GHB.


----------



## shoot2live

I bought a new machete, but the paracord wrap isn't very comfortable for my tiny hands. Does anyone have suggestions for paracord wraps?


----------



## Prepp(g)er

i wear a 550 bracelet every day. works fine with my altoid can edc. plus the car bag that keeps me going for longer. im thinking 3 days on my edc, 1 week with my car bag.3 months with the stored stuff at home. 550 is always handy


----------



## Mad Trapper

Arklatex said:


> Do any of yall carry paracord in your EDC (every day carry for those who don't know)
> 
> Many uses for the stuff and many discreet ways to carry it. Off the top of my head I can think of:
> 
> Boot laces
> Weaved into a bracelet or anklet
> Knife handle wraps
> Strap wraps
> Zipper pulls
> 
> 550 Paracord is one of the ultimate survival cordages. There are too many uses to list. Do you carry some? If so how do you carry it?


All my bags at least 50 ft.

When you break it down you get 7 strands of stout cord. then break one of the 7 and you have something close to fishing line or dental floss. If you have a needle you can fix your clothes. I have spools of the stufff


----------



## shoot2live

Since I was introduced to paracord, I have made a dog leash, a dog collar, a harness attachment for the collar, and a couple of keychain fobs. I also wrapped two flashlights and my Camelbak bladder hose, changed my shoelaces to paracord laces, and made a sling for my dachshund because she gets tired halfway through our nature hikes.
Currently, I am working on 2 double wide belts for myself, my machete wrap, and a bow sling. 
Jak has also wrapped his Camelbak hoses and made a dog leash, a monkey fist, and a few others items. 
With all our paracord items, we carry about 1000 ft with us every day, give or take a few ft.


----------



## Prepadoodle

I know I'm gonna get called a blasphemer, but I don't much care for 550 paracord. It's too thin to climb, and overkill for most other applications.

Having said that, I do have about 30 or 40 feet of the evil spaghetti in my camping stuff, used mostly for setting up my tarps.

For general lashing and so on, I usually carry a couple hundred feet of #12 tarred bank line, which I find to be much more versatile than 550. Yeah, it's only rated at 95 pounds, but it's cheaper and lighter and strong enough for most uses.

Finally, I carry some climbing rope in my car. My rope of choice is Bluewater II, which is a good 11mm rope originally designed for cave exploration. It has quite a lot of stretch to it, so works better than a chain for towing because it doesn't jerk as much when it gets taut. I also carry a few carabiners and a little nylon webbing because one never knows when they will have to rappel to the bottom of a well to save a burning baby or something.

So EDC 550? Thanks, I'll pass.


----------



## PaulS

I have a couple of spools of 550 and it has a lot of uses that are "difficult" to duplicate with other cordage. I also have poly rope in different sizes. Paracord can be braided to make climbing rope if the need arises but you can also just double it up and use it for repelling. To be honest I use it to tie my food up off the ground when backpacking more often than any other use. I have used it (or the strands within it) to make small game and fish traps, bow strings and even lacing for leather repairs in the field. It is about the right size to use as a constrictive "bandage" or a tourniquet if needed and great for fixing a splint to an arm or leg. The question becomes;"How much do I carry?" I have 100 feet of it and never cut it unless it is completely necessary.The outer jacket is great for boot laces and you use the insides for all the other stuff.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

I do. I wear a bracelet, our camelbak hoses are wrapped, Shoots is making a belt for herself, and just wrapped the handle of her machete. I wrapped our German Shepherd's leash and created a panic handle, our dogs collars are made from 550 cord. I also determined to stash a few feet coiled up in my boot pocket for easier escape from a hostage situation.


----------



## Arklatex

shoot2live said:


> Since I was introduced to paracord, I have made a dog leash, a dog collar, a harness attachment for the collar, and a couple of keychain fobs. I also wrapped two flashlights and my Camelbak bladder hose, changed my shoelaces to paracord laces, and made a sling for my dachshund because she gets tired halfway through our nature hikes.
> Currently, I am working on 2 double wide belts for myself, my machete wrap, and a bow sling.
> Jak has also wrapped his Camelbak hoses and made a dog leash, a monkey fist, and a few others items.
> With all our paracord items, we carry about 1000 ft with us every day, give or take a few ft.
> 
> View attachment 11301


You've gotten quite good at the paracord wrapping and weaving Shoots!


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Prepadoodle said:


> I know I'm gonna get called a blasphemer, but I don't much care for 550 paracord. It's too thin to climb, and overkill for most other applications.
> 
> Having said that, I do have about 30 or 40 feet of the evil spaghetti in my camping stuff, used mostly for setting up my tarps.
> 
> For general lashing and so on, I usually carry a couple hundred feet of #12 tarred bank line, which I find to be much more versatile than 550. Yeah, it's only rated at 95 pounds, but it's cheaper and lighter and strong enough for most uses.
> 
> Finally, I carry some climbing rope in my car. My rope of choice is Bluewater II, which is a good 11mm rope originally designed for cave exploration. It has quite a lot of stretch to it, so works better than a chain for towing because it doesn't jerk as much when it gets taut. I also carry a few carabiners and a little nylon webbing because one never knows when they will have to rappel to the bottom of a well to save a burning baby or something.
> 
> So EDC 550? Thanks, I'll pass.


you do realize that each portion of the 550 cord is rated a little over 70 lbs right? So even the gut can match up to your bank line without a problem, and no tar. for every foot of bank line you carry, you could be carrying 7 feet of 550 cord. As for the climbing, I disagree. I can't climb it bare, but it'll run through most basic climbing gear just the same as climbing rope will, and for the weight, its easy enough to carry enough to just tie foot loops every so often. I'd PREFER to climb with climbing rope, but its easy enough to do with 550 cord.


----------



## shoot2live

Arklatex said:


> You've gotten quite good at the paracord wrapping and weaving Shoots!


Thank you.


----------



## RNprepper

I also have a stash of baling twine (500# strength) in the vehicles and in our BOBs, GHBs, saddle bags. Amazing how useful that stuff can be - just about as handy as paracord, and if you have to cut it up into small pieces, it's no big loss. I sometimes take 4 strands and do a round braid which makes a really strong rope with multiple purposes.


----------



## shoot2live

I'm trying out different knots and weaves for my paracord items. Jak's coworker requested a wide thin blue line fishtail bracelet, which I've never tried the fishtail before, and it came out pretty well.


----------



## redhawk

I always have paracord in my GHB in the truck and Jeep and I usually have a paracord bracelet on my wrist ( I know a bracelet is too ubiquitous but they are handy )


----------



## spirit_B_wild

I have some in my GHB, BOB, hiking pack, zipper pulls, some around my hat, bracelets that I never wear, lanyard on keys, made a couple large and medium drawstring pouches, shoe/boot laces, on knife for around wrist, some on my rifle and shotgun slings, and like 30+ 15 foot hanks strewn about for various uses from gardening to camping. Was thinking about wrapping my steering wheel.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

EDC Paracord.
I keep 15 ft in my lunch box with my 300 lumen flashlight.
I wear 9-12 feet on my wrist depending on which bracelet I wear. Make my own and they're always quick-deploy weaves.
I made both my dogs' collars and they carry 20ft each.
I have 30ft in my GHB and another 20ft a bin in the back of my car with jumper cables/jack/etc.


----------



## tinkerhell

I have a short piece of paracord that I use to floss my teeth, it keeps my tooth healthy and clean. And I save a lot of money on floss.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

tinkerhell said:


> I have a short piece of paracord that I use to floss my teeth, it keeps my tooth healthy and clean. And I save a lot of money on floss.


LOL

Before now I pictured you with more than 3 teeth.


----------



## shoot2live

I made a bracelet jig, and I'm still finishing the monkey fist attachments. Also, I want a hand-operated rope braiding/twisting machine, fashioned differently than what I've seen, so Jak and I have been developing plans to build it as an additional attachment. My lack of knowledge in mechanics and engineering (separate and together) didn't help build the device as quickly as I thought, but I've learned so much about rope, gears, and physics (I never had to take the course). 
Oh, and the jig is made with the most basic parts: wood, screws, glue...


----------



## MI.oldguy

Arklatex said:


> Do any of yall carry paracord in your EDC (every day carry for those who don't know)
> 
> Many uses for the stuff and many discreet ways to carry it. Off the top of my head I can think of:
> 
> Boot laces
> Weaved into a bracelet or anklet
> Knife handle wraps
> Strap wraps
> Zipper pulls
> 
> 550 Paracord is one of the ultimate survival cordages. There are too many uses to list. Do you carry some? If so how do you carry it?


Yep,in the small waistpack I carry everything else in.


----------



## Atma

I have 2 homemade bracelets with about 7' a piece. I am going to replace my boot and shoe laces with paracord as soon as I get the correct colors. That would be my EDC.


----------



## willreply

I have a wristband and a knife that is paracord wrapped. The knife isn't always a EDC, it is my survival knife though so it is usually in with my bob stuff. - some places it is akward to carry a large knife, so I have a multitool I use instead for urban carry as it is more generally accepted and seen as a tool, most people view knives as weapons instead of tools in the city because they only hear about them for violent attacks not starting a fire or skinning an animal or widdling wood etc.. There is that psychological barrier, same thing as with firearms, they are seen as weapons instead of tools.

I got my wristband about a year ago a and I have worn it on and off, its been worn for the last few weeks, and is more or less part of my EDC currently. While I have read aobut a bunch of uses for paracord, it isn't something I use, my wristband is more or less just something I can snap onto my molle gear to create a loop. It hasn't been a heavily useed item but cliping it on makes it an easy carry.


----------

